# ferret cage for sale :)



## firelass (Aug 16, 2007)

This would be pick up only, and we'r looking for £150 ono. let me know if you think thats a good price because we really want it sold. heres some pics. its the explorer cage  there is staining where the litter tray was, it just wont come off, but the other shelves look fine. Both shvles are on the bottem part of the cage just now but they move all over and so do the ramps. you can put hamocks on the shlves. ferrets not included


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Its not the explorer cages as that dont have the middle section where the doors are. 
Its called " worlds largest ferret cage" the one you have and its brand new on ebay for £139


----------



## firelass (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks I think


----------

